# New No Scrape Perch



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a perch I made for my new loft. Everything will drop to the floor in this loft, so I only have to sift the floor litter.

Just screw or staple it up


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks innovative 
Wont poops fall on the bird below ?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If your birds are healthy it doesn't matter. I plan to only put one row of them around the top of the loft all at the same height so they don't have to fight over the top perches. Not any different than a stick perch, except this one is large enough to lay down on. Plastic coated wire so its warmer and easier on the feet.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice! I like it. Is this your new future, designing pigeon equipment?


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Very interestingly ingenious. Black poly hardware cloth?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

wyllm said:


> Very interestingly ingenious. Black poly hardware cloth?


Just 1' x 1/2" plastic coated wire.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

almondman said:


> Nice! I like it. Is this your new future, designing pigeon equipment?


I don't know. I design things that make it easier to raise our birds. They do kind of look cool or futuristic don't they. I made a couple different ones and settled on this one because it only has two pieces and can be made in a couple mins. Next up, no clean nest box.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*new perches*

Nice, but what happens when winter comes. Heat wont be able to reflect back up to body when laying on their feet.The cold will reach feet from underneath. Perhaps, Small rectangular perches 4in x 6in or so can work. They would get some droppings on it but pigeons usually swing their tails over the side to poop.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Pigeons are out all day long and their feet don't freeze, so I'm not sure that matters, but my lofts are heated so I'm not woried about that.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*perches*

Great! Looks like it will also keep feathered feet clean also. I like the tiled walls , easy clean up with water. I just thought of something, your ideas preventing poop buildup also prevent the dust from accumulating. Thereby preventing people from getting pigeon lung disease.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, but the walls are the walls where I work. I just hung it there for the pic, having them walls would make my loft worth more than my house. Lol


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

I like pedestal perches for muffed breeds wire will wear there muff feathers I believe there will be problems with poo on this type perch


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't have muffed birds. I cleaned my perches in my breeding loft 2 weeks ago and installed a wire perch. The other perches have poop built up on them. The wire perch is clean so I disagree with what you say about poop on this perch. Do I think that at some point poop may hang on there, yes, but it could be brushed off easily when it dries.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts- another excellent design Gary. I think it will serve your birds just fine and give you a lot less work at the same time. Always thinking and improving. That's the way to do it, always making something better for your birds and that gives you more time to enjoy them. Great job-Nick


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*PVC coating*

From experience, I have found that PVC/vinyl coated welded wire makes all the difference in the world-on not holding poop or destroying feathers. you are on the right track- now think of all the flat surfaces that you have to scrape, and focus on those surfaces that exist, and future flat surfaces you plan to build. I use coated wire on all my perches, and waterers, grit cafeterias, and landing boards, and I raise mostly muffed birds. I also use fiberglass sheet liners on surfaces that need to be solid- I just slide them off the surface and take them to a container for scraping, and then return them to the surface. make sure the edges are smooth though.

dakotacreeklofts.weebly.com


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

alby68 said:


> From experience, I have found that PVC coated wire makes all the difference in the world-on not holding poop or destroying feathers. you are on the right track- now think of all the flat surfaces that you have to scrape, and focus on those- in existing surfaces and future surfaces. I use coated wire on all my perches, and waterers, grit cafeterias, and landing boards, and I raise mostly muffed birds. I also use fiberglass sheet liners on surfaces that need to be solid- I just slide them off the surface and take them to a container for scraping, and then return them to the surface. make sure the edges are smooth though.
> 
> dakotacreeklofts.weebly.com


Thats what i am all about, no cleaning or as little as possible. I want this new loft to have nothing to scrape including the nest boxes. I'm trying to figure out a way to make the nests out of wire. I am thinking of making some kind of basket type nest from all wire that won't hold poop I am tired of craping nest boxes even though I have pans under then the poop builds up around the bowl. I have the pvc coated shelving in the breeding loft aviary floor and it is clean all the time. I will try to build everything with only wire because when you use wooden frames the poop builds up on that edge and can't be scraped very easily, you all know what I'm talking about.


----------

